# Patagonia really worth it?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They are part of 1% for the planet, one of the originators. The company puts it's money where it's mouth is. Yvonne Chounaird (owner, founder) is a mountaineering legend and over amazing person. You really can't speak highly enough of their gear, they stand behind it 100%. Every bit as burly as Arcteryx or North Face. It is also Patagucci, because they are a tad bit expense. I had an old coat that was around 15 years old. It needed some repairs due to wearing out from use. They fixed it for free.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

read his book Let My People Go Surfing its amazing you'll want to buy everything Patagonia... Great business ethics and great products!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I sell Patagonia in the store I work in... I've heard enough crazy stories about how satisfied customers are with Patagonia. One guy told me he bought a Patagonia sweater 25 years ago, wears it enough and still to this day it has nothing wrong with it...no rips, tears, brokens zippers or anything. With Pategonia you are paying for quality, look at it as an investment more than a purchase


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> You really can't speak highly enough of their gear, they stand behind it 100%. Every bit as burly as Arcteryx or North Face. It is also Patagucci, because they are a tad bit expense.


With some companies, you're paying for the marketing hype. With Patagonia, you're paying for the quality. Their stuff is excellent! I have a 15 year old Patagonia shirt that went from every day wear to doing chores wear to camping shirt. I kept saying that as soon as it got frayed on the cuffs or collar, I'd toss it. 3 home renos, many oil changes and numerous canoe trips later, it hasn't lost a button. All the rest of their stuff that I own seems to be the same quality.

Very much like North Face gear used to be (and still is, although I think they've dropped just a notch in quality)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

*patagonia*

I have a patagonia fleece vest bought 13 years ago at Stratton. Wear it a ton and it is still in great shape.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I definitely echo the other sentiments here. Their stuff is more expensive, but you just don't have to replace it. Their base layer (capilene) is as good as it gets. I don't board, or do much of anything else outdoors without it.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> They are part of 1% for the planet, one of the originators. The company puts it's money where it's mouth is. Yvonne Chounaird (owner, founder) is a mountaineering legend and over amazing person. You really can't speak highly enough of their gear, they stand behind it 100%. Every bit as burly as Arcteryx or North Face. It is also Patagucci, because they are a tad bit expense. I had an old coat that was around 15 years old. It needed some repairs due to wearing out from use. They fixed it for free.



worked for a boat store for 4 years selling patagonia. they rarely have problems, they always back there shit...people will come in with 10+ year old patagonia stuff that is still fine. patagonia is a great great company.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

They are absolutely the best of the bunch when it comes to this type of clothing. I was hesitant to spend the extra $ on the capilene base layers for like 2 years and ended up spending so much $ on other companies stuff (NorthFace, Burton, Chilly's, Under Armour) that by the time I ended up buying it I could have paid for it twice. Yes it's expensive but you will never even consider owning something different once you buy it


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Im actually glad to hear that, I was wondering which company to go with for base layers


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

BoardingBurnt said:


> Im actually glad to hear that, I was wondering which company to go with for base layers


I promise you will not be dissappointed. I have a pair of Capilene R2 bottoms which are super warm crazy ice climbing ones... I have shell pants with no lining and wear these in the coldest conditions with only the R2's underneath. I have a pair of Cap3's bottoms that I use for "regular" winter conditions. The safest rating to get is the 3 because it's not too warm where you're sweating all the time, but it also will keep you warm enough in everything but the coldest days


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone,

That info helps me a lot. I'm definitely going to go out and buy some of their stuff.. hopefully on sale.


----------

